# la cote des ancien mac ?



## klane (4 Mai 2004)

bonjour, 

je suis en possesion de deux macintosh SE/30 avec clavier et souris (mais aucun autre cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ) et une sacoche fabriqué pour en transporter un 

je me demandais combien je pouvais en tirer aupres de collectionneur ..

l'un d'entre vous aurait il un conseil ou une idée pour me renseigner ? ^^

merci d'avance


----------



## demougin (4 Mai 2004)

vas faire un tour sur http://www.annonces-mac.net/v2/argus.php


----------



## klane (4 Mai 2004)

merci


----------



## Langellier (9 Mai 2004)

Bonjour,
SVMMac donne chaque mois la cote de tous les macs (d'occasion) depuis le macPlus jusqu'aux derniers.


----------

